

Nintendo battles patent troll and wins … a patent portfolio - kirtijthorat
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/ia-labs-loses-patent-portfolio-nintendo-following-legal-loss/

======
kirtijthorat
This is excellent victory to the honest. Also, it is nice to see that big
companies are fighting for them instead of just accepting the defeat due to
the upfront legal lawsuit cost which is high. Many times it is less costly
(non-lawsuit route) to pay these patent trolls just to go away.

------
Mankhool
Way to go Nintendo. Hopefully others will follow suit when faced with patent
trolls.

